# Best SG Copy



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey I'm looking for an SG Copy. Nothing too expensive 500~. I had an Epiphone and hated it.

What're some good copies out there?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Which Epiphone? Some are much, much better than others. The 400 series especially.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, everything depends on what kind of Epi SG you were working with. The 400 series are worth looking into.

Beyond that, Dillion makes a contemporary SG copy. Don't know much about them, never having seen one in the flesh myself.

Rondo makes a sorta SG called the Valkyrie. The older models were had the SG profile but nowadays they look like SGs with glandular problems.

I always thought the ESP/LTD take on the SG, the Viper, is pretty cool.

Me, I'd still go for a Korean-made Epi G-400. I've owned a handful of them and currently have two.


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

What's your price range? A lot of times you can find a good used Gibson that fits the bill.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Those Dillion SG's at JD's Guitar Shack look beautiful. Really good specs, and good prices too. He's a member on the forum, you can check out one of this threads for info on his site.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are always the MIJ SGs. Late 70s early 80s. Greco, Burny, Tokai, etc. Current MIJ models are Edwards and Tokai. If you can find a MIJ Epiphone Elitist that would be good - just about as good a Gibson '61 RI.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one of the Dillion SG copies.
I've had it a couple of years now.
It's alot better than any of the Epiphone SG's I've played.
I highly recommend them to anyone thats wanting a great SG at alot less than Gibson prices.
Good luck.
Eric


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

had an MIJ Epi SG...didn`t like it, felt really plastic-ish...sold it and bought a used Edwards from the Duncan series...much better.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I had the G-400, it was a limited edition, all black, pearl pickguard..meh, I liked it when I first bought it, but after playing a buddies gibson, I lost interest in it and ended up selling it.
I have a tokai love rock, and really like it, but I haven't had much luck finding a tokai SG.
I was looking at the dillion SG and it looks nice, but I haven't heard anything about it until now.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

does anybody know if steves or L&M carry Dillion, I'd like to try one before I buy it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Those Dillion SG's at JD's Guitar Shack look beautiful. Really good specs, and good prices too. He's a member on the forum, you can check out one of this threads for info on his site.


It's actually JSD Guitars. (Typo's are easily enough done.) Here is the site if you haven't found it yet.

http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/index.html


----------



## Lucd (Dec 1, 2009)

*tonni iommi sig*

i really like the epiphone tony iommi signature sg. its all mahogany blacked out insanly sweet mother if pearl cross inlays super thin 24 fret iommi neck (slim tapered neck technically)with rosewood fretboard and gibson USA (thats right gibson Usa) toni iommi signature pickups that wail someones selling one here in maitoba for 450.00 used in good shape but new are only 999.99 heres the add link if ya want. http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...nts-Toni-Iommi-Epiphone-SG-W0QQAdIdZ170536931 . cheers

Luc


----------

